# ati-drivers does not build

## kdvgent

I am running ~AMD64.

Today, I updated the kernel source (2.6.16-gentoo) and xorg-x11-1.0.2.  Now the ati-drivers do not build.

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo ~ # emerge ati-drivers
> 
> >>> cfg-update-1.8.0-r3 : Building checksum index... (takes a few seconds)  done!
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Any ideas?

Many thanks in advance.[/quote]

----------

## nat

 *kdvgent wrote:*   

> I am running ~AMD64.
> 
> Today, I updated the kernel source (2.6.16-gentoo) and xorg-x11-1.0.2.  Now the ati-drivers do not build.
> 
> 

 

Noticed the same thing here. There is a bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122335

----------

## nat

BTW... Does anybody know where to send a kind: "Can you please update your 64bit driver for linux-2.6.16?" to ATI? I think its good they know people are using their stuff.

----------

## nat

 *nat wrote:*   

> Noticed the same thing here. There is a bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122335

 

And now there is a patch in the mentioned bugreport  :Wink: 

----------

## __g_blade

patch from 'solved' bug is in files/ati-drivers..blabla and emerge uses it

but:

```

build_mod/firegl_public.o] Fehler 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.23.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Fehler 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-rc5-no3'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.23.7 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.23.7/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: Aufruf von stat für »fglrx.ko« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1565:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1047:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild, line 182:   Called linux-mod_src_install

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

(german stuff means ;can't stat blabla ....ko not found)

same happens with <ati-drivers-8.23.7

----------

## tardo

same problem here, i've reverted back to 2.6.15-r7 for the time being.

----------

## Albert_Alligator

How is it that ATI can't seem to ever keep up? Its strange, my ati drivers were working up until this morning. I've had the 2.6.16-gentoo kernel now for several days. How it stopped now and not before is a mystery to me.

Al

----------

## thedopefishlives

Not to bash ATI or go off-topic, but to answer your question, ATI's Linux support is one of those things the company proudly puts out there in their marketing to make them seem OSS-friendly, but when you get down to it, there's no "support" - just a couple of developers working on maintaining a hacked-together piece of code in their spare hours.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Unsupported Software to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## m@tys

Does any1 have same issues with x86 except me?? I rly don't know what to do. Error msg same as in the first post only, diference is my arch.

EDIT

Patch doesn't work.

----------

## salik

the same thing happens to me ... my architecture is x86

----------

## darklumina

same here, and my arch is also x86

----------

## LinuxDude

same here

----------

## Hydraulix

I get the same error.

----------

## Cryssli

Same error with xorg-7.0

gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3

x64

----------

